# What A Great Site



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this site and I am so glad I found it. You guys have a lot of great information and it is appreciated. As you can tell by my name that we have yet to purchase one, but hope to in the very near future. I have been searching around this site about 3 weeks now and have found answers to some of the questions I had.

About us, we are a family of five. Mom, Dad and three beautiful daughters ages 11, 5, and 4. We presently own a Coleman Niagara and have enjoyed it very much. Some of the time Dad doesn't get to go camping, and because our middle daughter has ADHD and a few other problems it can be very hard for me to set up while trying to keep an eye on everyone. I do not get to post often, because everytime I sit down at the computer someone needs me. It has taken three different times of sitting at the computer to do this first post







So please excuse me if my post sound weird or don't make sense, sometimes reading between the lines are a good thing.

So we started looking into other alternatives, hybrids and TTs. Well I found the perfect fit for us in the Outback 28RSS. The 26RS would be great if it had a slide, but we have found out the the extra space given by the slide is a BIG plus. Our Niagara has the slide and it let us find out that the extra space is a must for us.

I do have one question that I have. We have a Dodge Conversion van that has a GVWR of 7,000 lbs., would this be enough to tow the 28RSS or not? Thanks for any information that you can give me on this question.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you found us, and welcome to the site! Great bunch of people here. You will get a good answer to your question...but the holidays are upon us, and people are busy.

We have some real towing experts around here, and I'll let them answer the question. (I'm bad with numbers!)


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!!
You'll find lots of help here.
A little more info about you van would help us out.
Is it a V-8? half ton or 3/4 ton?
I'd assume that since it's a conversion that it's a half ton.
Do you happen to know the rear end gears?

Myself, I'd hate to tell you anything one way or the other without that info.

Oh, one more thing...since it's a conversion.
Does it have a raised roof on it?
That will add some to the weight and will not show up on the manufacturers sticker.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Your GVWR is only part of the total picture. GVWR is your Gross Vehicle Weight Rating which means the maximum that your vehicle can weigh, i.e. the total maximum weight to include full fuel tanks, all your passengers, all your stuff, AND the weight of the trailer hitch when it is hooked up.

But there are other weights you have to pay attention to as well. GAWR is your Gross Axle Weight Rating. This is the total amount of weight for each axle. Often the GAWR for the front axle is different than that for the rear axle. And, the actual weight on each axle is different as well.

The rating that you would probably be most interested in at this point is the GCWR or Gross Combined Weight Rating for your van. That rating should be on your door panel along with the other ratings. Subtracting the GVWR from the GCWR will give you an idea of how much you can tow, i.e., your max tow capacity. When looking for a trailer, you should look for one that weighs somewhat less than your max tow capability. Reason is because you are naturally going to load up the trailer with a lot of stuff, plus propane, plus water.

These ratings are given not only for your van, but also for your trailer. The TT will have it's own set of GVWR and GAWR's, so you have a lot numbers to look at.

The url below gives a pretty good run down on what all this means.
http://www.calgarysun.com/perl-bin/niveau2...=73837.html&a=1

When all is said and done, that is, the trailer is hooked up and fully loaded and your van is fully loaded, none of the weight ratings should be exceeded. If any one is over the limit, then you have an illegal vehicle.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The 2001, 1500 127" Wheelbase Ram Van with a 5.9L & 3.90:1 Rear end has a tow limit of 13,000. The 2500 (similarly equipped) is 13,500.

Those are some serious towing numbers. I had no idea.

I would assume the conversion would erode those numbers a bit, but down to 7,000?

The 3.9L 1500, 109" Wheelbase with the 3.55:1 is rated at 8,800. With the three speed auto. Conversion would bring that down a bit, I'm sure.

Like VDub said, numbers are fine, and you need to be within them. But other factors come into play, like does the van have a heavy duty cooling system, a transmission cooler, suitable tires, etc.?

Getting into an accident while outside of your towing limits can increase your liability. If you are inside the numbers, tow away, be safe and have fun camping!

Here are the numbers, according to Bob:

http://www.bobstravelcenter.com/01towguide.htm


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi,
We went up to the 28RSS this past summer from a Coleman Utah. It is a huge difference. We love the TT . I tow with a 2002 Chevy Avalanche, it does a good job, but sometimes I wish I had a little more power. I think just about everyone runs into that situation at some point.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for all your information. Here is what I can tell you. It is a 1999 Dodge Conversion Van, with raised roof. It is v8. Don't know about 1/2 or 3/4 ton or about the rear gears. I have looked all stickers on the vehicle I could find. In the manual is a chart for GCWR but I will have to find out more information on my van to find which one it applys to.

I will find out about the liter size of the engine(I guess that is what you call it). I know that the front and rear axle weights are listed and will get those. I do not believe that it is equipped with the extra cooling equipment and had already planned on getting that if I got a new camper.

Do I need to go to one of the local truck stops to weigh the van since it is a conversion to get its true weight?

I really appreciate your help, and hope I get to join the ranks of owning one of beauties.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Outback Wannabe said:


> Do I need to go to one of the local truck stops to weigh the van since it is a conversion to get its true weight?
> 
> I really appreciate your help, and hope I get to join the ranks of owning one of beauties.
> [snapback]20376[/snapback]​


I have found that the operators of scales at recycling centers (junk yards!) charge less (or nothing) to do the same measuring as you get at a truck stop.

You do need these numbers to make an informed decision about what your vehicle really weighs. The info I got from my dealer (when I had my Ford pick-up truck) did not match the real numbers on my old truck.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Outback Wannabe AKA Julia:

You are so lucky you found this site! Welcome! I can't give you any help with all those towing numbers, but we have a F-150 with all the heavy duty towing available, and pull a 28RLS. We have the Reese Dual Cam hitch with the weight distribution, and haven't had any problems. We are extremely cautious when towing in cross winds and around those big rigs out on the Interstate and have come home unscathed. We totally love our Outback and are going through serious withdrawals during this winter break. Gee, it isn't supposed to get in the 20's down here in SE Texas!

Anyway, we are glad to have you with us at Outbackers! action


----------



## RaeDar (Dec 24, 2004)

jscotb said:


> Hi,
> We went up to the 28RSS this past summer from a Coleman Utah. It is a huge difference. We love the TT . I tow with a 2002 Chevy Avalanche, it does a good job, but sometimes I wish I had a little more power. I think just about everyone runs into that situation at some point.
> [snapback]20357[/snapback]​


Hi jscotb,

I am new to the sight and am still TT shopping. I'm pretty sure we have narrowed it down to the Outback so now we need to narrow it down between the 25RSS and the 28RSS. We only have one kid but since we are new to camping, I am not sure how many friends he might tote and therefore would rather have too many bunks than not enough!

I also own a 2002 Avalanche so your message caught my attention. You said you were lacking power so I am assuming that your Z-66 has the 5.3L? Is this "lack of power" on hills and such or just lacking torque on the take off? I might consider the 25RSS for the weight difference depending on some answers? Thanks


----------

